
Who hoarded all the toilet paper? - mmhsieh
https://www.aarp.org/home-family/friends-family/info-2020/toilet-paper-hoarding.html?cmp=SL-DSO-OUTBRAIN-HEALTH-CORONA-RSSFEED_New+Study+Shows+Which+Groups+Hoarded+Toilet+Paper_005ac59feed8310f8413f769864da788a2_CNN&dicbo=v1-0454869b99c3691d138c8d350ecea488-00b0d91fea41c4b1db6f9822c0399f54d7-gjstcylgmmztoljyhfstmljumeywmljygbrwmljvgmztqmbwmq4tanzqhe
======
ksaj
I wish people would treat their masks and other PPE the way they treated
toilet paper last March.

Everywhere I go there are masks and latex gloves and wipes littered about. It
is creating a different hazard that will become equally formidable if people
can't conjure up enough civil decency to dispose of their germy waste
properly.

------
wtt604
Back in March when all this insanity was starting we ran out of dish soap. It
took me three shops to find some. I bought one bottle and still have about an
inch left in the bottle. People went insane!

